
Ask HN: What is the most economical method of developing iOS apps? - yongelee
I have a Windows laptop and for the foreseeable future I won&#x27;t be able to afford a new Mac computer but I want to develop in xCode, because I am learning React Native and I feel limited without a Mac. It also would increase my job opportunities in freelancing as well as finding a job. A job I am interviewing for uses X Code to create all their React Native apps. Is there a way for me to develop with X Code that is economical? Is getting a Mac the only option? And if so, what is the most economical way of obtaining a Mac?
======
hbcondo714
I used this virtual machine approach to try out the latest macOS on my surface
4:

[http://techsviewer.com/install-macos-sierra-vmware-
windows/](http://techsviewer.com/install-macos-sierra-vmware-windows/)

